
Show HN: I launched a Musk scented air freshener called Elon’s Musk - ashdav
https://elonsmusk.co
======
lozzo
I saw your site. navigated it a little and eventually ended up in amazon
getting a book on elon musk

------
olegkikin
It better smell like rocket fuel in the morning.

